# Looping Graveyard Sounds?



## modeling_man (Oct 16, 2006)

First off this site is AWESOME. It's a MUST for anyone looking to make their own haunted graveyard.

I looked over EVERY thread in the music section.
I found a ton of promising threads where people were giving away their homemade graveyard looping tracks. However, most of the threads are old and the links are now broken or removed.

Any chance people can repost them? Or Private Msg me and we can start a file transfer?

This is my first Halloween as a home owner and my first year making a totally awesome haunted graveyard. Yippee!! I'm busy busting ass getting my gravestones done, and I really don't have the time to make a 15+ minute looping track.

All i need is some spooky wind and creaks here and there (I'm not really looking for screams or lots of moaning, I just want a very subtle ambience).
A guy posted a while back giving away his tracks (with and without thunder) i went to his site and watched his mpgs the sounds were perfect!
Did anyone download them and still have them? I liked the Sounds Of Gore Vol. 5 CD but their aren't taking any orders I mean why not just let me pay and download an MP3!??

Anyways, thanks in advance for any help.
B
www.subshape.com


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Best one I can point you to is from Krough at grimvisions.com.
Grimvisions.com sound page
Direct link to the file is Graveyard 2006

P.S. If you use it, please give him a big thanks for sharing all the magic he works with sounds.


----------



## modeling_man (Oct 16, 2006)

AWESOME!
This is PERFECT!
Thank you SO much!
B


----------



## WindyCityCouple (Oct 13, 2008)

Just bought the track and its a great graveyard effect. Figured it deserved a bump!


----------

